# Newbie Wondering if Outside Dogs are Allowed



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I volunteer @ my club's tests (you learn a lot from sitting in a blind) & afterwards I let my girl retriever bumpers & get some swimming in. She stays crated in the vehicle during the tests so as to not disturb those running them. You may be able to ask if someone would be willing to introduce him to birds afterwards--does your club having training days?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope bring him along, you're sure to get lots of attention and meet friends. Have fun! Wear dark colored clothes!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

bring the pup just keep him on a leash and sit and watch im sure you would have plenty of people wanting to play with puppy. just be careful with the throwing bumpers some people (not me cause i dont care) might think you are training. but attened that handlers meeting and just listen to the judges just gives you an idea of what they are looking for in the test.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

at least around here people welcome puppies to the tests. As said above, keep him/her on a leash. 

Has he/she been around gun noise before? If not you may want to keep a distance and slowly get closer.


----------



## rayrayboomboom (Feb 3, 2015)

Claudia M said:


> at least around here people welcome puppies to the tests. As said above, keep him/her on a leash.
> 
> Has he/she been around gun noise before? If not you may want to keep a distance and slowly get closer.


That's a good point! He's never been around gunfire before. I'll approach carefully. Thanks!


----------



## rayrayboomboom (Feb 3, 2015)

SheetsSM said:


> I volunteer @ my club's tests (you learn a lot from sitting in a blind) & afterwards I let my girl retriever bumpers & get some swimming in. She stays crated in the vehicle during the tests so as to not disturb those running them. You may be able to ask if someone would be willing to introduce him to birds afterwards--does your club having training days?


Yes, I believe they do.


----------

